# Dad Gets Another Good One



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the buck my dad killed while hunting a cut corn field, during the extended gun season, 12 scorable points, with three broken kickers. I thought last year's "Unicorn Buck" was gonna be hard to beat, but I guess not for my dad.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice buck:! - looks to have a real nice sized body on him as well!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Careful! I think he is just sleeping!! I don't see any holes in him.

That is a great looking buck by the way. Congrats to your dad.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

haha, yea he actually put a perfect heart shot on it, the buck was only about 30 yards, I did some retouching on the computer, and took out the entry hole, makes for a better picture


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish4Food said:


> haha, yea he actually put a perfect heart shot on it, the buck was only about 30 yards, I did some retouching on the computer, and took out the entry hole, makes for a better picture


Now that you mention the photo touch-up I looked closer at the large picture. I think I actually see the spot. It looks like he took the shoulder out in the process.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Very nice buck!!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

yea, I just did a quick cover up you can still see a little discolored area, where its not a perfect match, he actually shot the deer at an angle where the bullet missed the shoulder, and the buck still ran about 80 yards before dropping.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! What county did this buck come out of?


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

now that is a nice buck!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks, that buck was taken in Portage county


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

GREAT buck !!! Congrats to Dad....


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

awesome buck! 160s?


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Where did he hit him I dont see any holes. That driving snow brings back some cold memories for sure. Great buck!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think the buck will score very high actually. I'm not sure how the kickers will be scored, but it will have alot of deductions. The shot was a perfect heart shot, the bullet hole was covered with a little photo editting, thanks everyone


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fish4Food said:


> I don't think the buck will score very high actually. I'm not sure how the kickers will be scored, but it will have alot of deductions. The shot was a perfect heart shot, the bullet hole was covered with a little photo editting, thanks everyone


that buck is at least in the 160's..... good mass and good tine length


deductions? who cares? that deer grew every inch of those horns, to deduct is non-sense, tell us what his gross score comes out to be?

I'll guess 167

can't beleive you don't think it will score good


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

omg what a nice buck your dad should be proud and idk that unicorn was crazy looken


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> that buck is at least in the 160's..... good mass and good tine length
> 
> 
> deductions? who cares? that deer grew every inch of those horns, to deduct is non-sense, tell us what his gross score comes out to be?
> ...


haha, tell that to the guys with Ohio Big Buck, I have been around deer scoring my whole life, the pictures make it look a little better than it really is. This buck will probably not net more than 145, it is just too unsymetrical


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

net score? heck with that....... i like the if he grows it, it counts method lol

Maybe the pic is making him look better, before editing my post i guessed he would gross 158, then started lookin again and was like dang he might go another 10 lol


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

awesome buck man that thing is a brute congrats


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome deer no matter what he scores.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Unofficial scores are in!!! Now this is just a rough score thrown together by a friend of mine and myself, but we scored the buck at a gross of 162 3/8. And a net of 148. I will be curious to see how close we actually were when we have the buck officially measured at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

that is a real nice looking buck wish i was out more this year well its not over yet


----------



## Hatchet Jack (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------

